# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  CycloneBox  Installer v1.17 with Xperia Addon and more

## 4gsmmaroc

*=====================
Installer v1.17 
20.12.2011
=====================*  *- SE Xperia Unlocker introduced (this is 3rd party addon) Supported Phones :  Xperia X10 Mini - E10i
Xperia X10 Mini Pro - U20
Xperia X8 - E15i
Xperia W8 - E16 - E16i
Xperia X10
Xperia X10i
Xperia X10a
Docomo SO-01B All These  Phones supported without TEST POINT   -  Added Real time SE Xperia Unlocker account Creator in 'Credits' tool. 
(This is the best option for Online web shop resellers as Addon works  without Box)Reseller can generate accounts real time with box)
10 Cyclone credits = 1 Xperia phone log
- BB5 FBUS/USB Loaders v11.40.00 Introduced
- Introduced previous updates (standalone and free Broadcom unlocking, RAPUv21, etc) - PM Protection is now unticked by default
- PM Protection is automatically unticked during SX4 operations
- Full Erase for New Protocol APE phones fixed (wrong CMT Flash Device Index selected)
-Added New bright skin
- Minor changes and Bugfixes*  *Download Links*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
br
CycloneBox Team

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا على المتابعة  
تم التتبيت*

----------


## seffari

مابعة رائعة بارك الله فيك

----------

